#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Seen it all ??

## marcel

Nu loop ik intussen al een kleine 15 jaar mee in 't wereldtje', en betrap me nog wel eens op een 'been there, done that' mentaliteit als het gaat om gebeurtenissen tijdens feestjes.

Het moet wel heel gek gaan wil ik me nog ergens over verbazen tijdens een feest. Of het nu gaat om een klein jeugdhonk, of een schuurfeest met 2500 man, een bruine kroeg of een megadiscotheek, been there, done that ... and seen it all .... Tenminste .. dat dacht ik ...

Word ik nu gewoon oud, of gebeurde onderstaande zaken vroeger gewoon in het fietsenhok, of desnoods een donker onopvallend hoekje van de zaal ...

----------


## LJ Tom

ow ja. dat kennen we. En veel erger ook al gezien  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## marcel

Ja, in de wat rustiger hoekjes van een zaal, achter op het podium, artiestenkleedkamers, toiletten, niet afgesloten laadruimtes van busjes/vrachtwagens, bovenop flightcases, weilanden, boomgaarden etc etc heb ik de complete kama sutra voorbij zien komen door de jaren heen ...

Maar zo schaamteloos midden op de dansvloer .... Denk echt dat het de generatiekloof is  :Wink: 

Mars

----------


## BAJ productions

ja dat gebeurt wel vaker. viel mij pas ook ergens op. maar ja. doen ze ook geen kwaad!

----------


## jans

Halen ze in ieder geval geen kattekwaad uit.
En dit heb ik duizend maal liever dan een kloppartij, slow music op de achtergrond. Heb je een rustige avond met veel te zien als je daar behoefte aan hebt.

----------


## ronny

> citaat: Halen ze in ieder geval geen kattekwaad uit.



mjah ze spelen nogthans wel met de poes :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## Carl

.....Was ik ook nog maar 16...........

----------


## Italio

Van laatst ook een soortgelijk iets gezien, alleen dat werd toen gevolgd door een goede klap van die meid tegen die jonge :Big Grin: 

Maar kan niet zeggen dat ik het echt veel tegen kom of zo, ook wel blij mee eigenlijk[xx(]

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Carl_
> 
> .....Was ik ook nog maar 16...........



Waar is de tijd...

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Wat kost zij?





> citaat:Word ik nu gewoon oud, of gebeurde onderstaande zaken vroeger gewoon in het fietsenhok, of desnoods een donker onopvallend hoekje van de zaal ...



Nog nooit op de Zwarte Cross geweest??.. :Wink:

----------


## sidhe

> citaat:_Geplaatst door marcel_
> 
> 
> Maar zo schaamteloos midden op de dansvloer .... Denk echt dat het de generatiekloof is



die gozer had daar dus echt wel een blauw oog aan overgehouden als ie dat bij mij gedaan had [} :Smile: ] [} :Smile: ] [} :Smile: ]

heeft niks met generatiekloof te maken! :Wink:

----------


## luc2366

effe checken of 't gras is afgereden  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mark-LED

Marcel die foto heb je als het goed is vandaag op een bepaalde site gezien, heb ik namelijk ook [:P]

Ik maak dit soort dingen (tot nu toe) nooit mee of ik zie ze niet, wel genoeg zoenende stelletjes maar hand in de broek of hand onder het shirtje heb ik nog niet gezien op m'n dansvloer.

Kan nou ook niet echt zeggen dat ik er hinder van heb, misschien de gasten wel maar ik niet in ieder geval.

----------


## showband

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sidhe_
> die gozer had daar dus echt wel een blauw oog aan overgehouden als ie dat bij mij gedaan had [}] [}] [}]



Als ik naar de foto kijk denk ik niet dat de dame in kwestie aan het tegenstribbelen is.  :Big Grin:

----------


## LichtNichtje

Ieder zijn pleziertjes hé
En plaats maakt dan wel nie uit zeker

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Carl_
> ...



Maar dan wel nog 16 met de ervaring die ik nu heb [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## ralph

Kijk, sommigen hebben dus niet alleen dat pleizer achter een console, maar gewoon op de dansvloer....goed bezig!

2mars: staan paar klusjes gepland die wij samen gaan doen(als mn agenda klopt)dus dan kan je je alvast wat meer gaan verbazen[8D]

(als ik zeg, reunie, amersfoort, donkere babe?!?...gaat er dan belletje rinkelen[:I][ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## MarkRombouts

Aan de stand van de arm van het meisje te zien, komt die gast er ook niet slecht vanaf.

Maarja...

Of dit nu op de dansvloer thuis hoort ?????

----------


## DJ_Compact

Tja, ik ben nog 16 en kijk hier eigenlijk niet echt van op. Ik zou het zelf niet doen, maar als zij dat willen doen moeten ze het zelf weten. Ik heb het (helaas[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]) nog nooit in het echt gezien...

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Compact_
> 
> Tja, ik ben nog 16 en kijk hier eigenlijk niet echt van op. Ik zou het zelf niet doen, maar als zij dat willen doen moeten ze het zelf weten. Ik heb het (helaas[]) nog nooit in het echt gezien...



Je moet eens pruimenjenever drinken  :Big Grin: 
ssssssssssis [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Harmen

he, sis waarom nu weer dat pruimen erbij [ :Embarrassment: )]

maare tsjah, zolang ze de broek maar aanhouden heb ik er geen problemen mee, vind dit trouwens wel een leuk onderwerp, tis jammer dat ik er geen foto's van heb maar af en toe ook gekke dingen gezien, stroomkasten in hongarije en dergelijk..

----------


## oversound

Half jaar geleden een meid met kort rokje zit op podium, vriend van haar zit gebukt voor haar en zijn mond verdwijnt naar bepaalde plek :Wink: 
Nou ja hele zaal kon eens goed bekijken hoe hij dit uitvoerde.
Komt gozer naar me toe: "he emiel die meid ken jij toch goed" euh ja wil haar nu even niet kennen :Big Grin: 
Toen ze weer nuchter was kwam ze erachter wat ze had gedaan en staat nu ook bekend als de "peep" van de school omdat iedereen het goed heeft gezien.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Dit heb ik ook al een aantal keer gezien, iedereen was nogal lam. Maarja dan begint iedereen: broek uit broek uit broek uit!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> Je moet eens pruimenjenever drinken 
> ssssssssssis []




HUMOR!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [^][^][^][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## discomidway

Hmmmz ik ben in een discotheek nooit verder gekomen dan een beetje voelen maar die gozer het beter voor elkaar. Ik moest altijd w88 tot thuis :-( 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Carl_
> 
> .....Was ik ook nog maar 16...........



HH 
ik ben al dik 3 keer 16, dus zeker oud, maar nog niet echt [xx(]
en ik vind het toch een plaatje van een plaatje!
ook zonder zichtbare kop is dit een hele mooie meid.

"been there, done that ... and seen it all ...." 
en geen spijt...  :Big Grin:  [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
maar ik hoef ook geen dagelijkse PA meer te stacken, 
en daarvan heb ik ook geen spijt.  :Wink:  [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door discomidway_
> 
> Ik ben in een discotheek nooit verder gekomen dan een beetje voelen, [xx(]maar die gozer vond het wel lekker.



 :Big Grin:

----------


## Upgrading your system

En dan kom jij als ouwe bekende binnenstappen en hij geeft je een ferme handdruk. hoest ouwe jongen. das lang geleden. Beetje een kut moment om me nu aan te spreken, maar toch leuk om je weer gezien te hebben.. 

zit jij later een biertje te drinken en elke keer dat je je glas naar je mond brengt ruik je vis [:P]

----------


## jadjong

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Upgrading your system_
> 
> En dan kom jij als ouwe bekende binnenstappen en hij geeft je een ferme handdruk. hoest ouwe jongen. das lang geleden. Beetje een kut moment om me nu aan te spreken, maar toch leuk om je weer gezien te hebben.. 
> 
> zit jij later een biertje te drinken en elke keer dat je je glas naar je mond brengt ruik je vis [:P]



Kut moment, wat een woordkeuze  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Bevrijdingsfestival Amsterdam vorig jaar....... Direct links van het podium

----------


## DJ_Compact

Ja, dat kan ook altijd nog :Big Grin:

----------


## Ibvee

terug naar de hippy-tijd!!!  :Big Grin:  Vrijheid blijheid...
(maar heb ik het goed als het feminisme ook in die tijd opleeft??? [xx(][V])

----------


## Harmen

hoe gaatie?

''och man ik voel me kut''

moet je je hand uit je broek halen   :Wink:

----------


## Ibvee

En wij technici mogen er alleen maar naar kijken, want ja, wij zijn aan het werk [xx(][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ja, micha, de volgende keer ren jij er naartoe met je broek op je knieen, ik regel het wel met je baas [:P] dat wil ik wel meemaken, heb ik wel een discussie voor over met die baas van je.

hahahahaha kijken hoe ze dan reageerd

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Heerlijk, dat zijn nou de echte volgspot momenten! Even dat feest-accentje eruit halen natuurlijk. 't Zal je kind maar wezen zeg  :Smile:

----------


## Ibvee

Hehehe [:P] doe maar niet, ik ben erg tevreden met m'n baas (en ik denk hij ook met mij), gelukkig doen wij dat soort dingen niet  :Wink:  
@iCe 
Als ik later kinderen heb ga ik in de rimboe wonen

----------


## RePo

Als ik dit zag wist ik wel wat ik deed met mijn headjes [} :Smile: ]

----------


## ronny

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ibvee_
> 
> En wij technici mogen er alleen maar naar kijken, want ja, wij zijn aan het werk [xx(][]



Wat was het "frougah" dan toch mooi voor de meeste 'technici'. Backline gebouwd? 
De roadies bönn kloar.... dah kont Bandje mooi speul'n, 
en 
wie könt môi achter de wiev'n ánhöln ... :Big Grin:  [8D]  :Big Grin:  [8D]  :Big Grin:  [:I]

Ja, dat was pas R'n'R!

----------


## djsjoerd

Als ik een stelletje zie vrijen op een disco of schoolfuif op de dansvloer of langs de kant, gelijk een paar scans er vol wit op richten, altijd lachen!

----------


## Mark-LED

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djsjoerd_
> 
> Als ik een stelletje zie vrijen op een disco of schoolfuif op de dansvloer of langs de kant, gelijk een paar scans er vol wit op richten, altijd lachen!



Nee dat doe ik dan weer niet, ik zou het ook niet waarderen als ze dat bij mij zouden doen.

----------


## showband

Ik zou het denk ik niet merken... [^]

----------


## Christiaan Visser

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dj Mark_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door djsjoerd_
> ...



Doe  jij zulke praktijken dan ook in de Discotheek? [8D]

----------


## MC Party

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Christiaan Visser_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Dj Mark_
> ...



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   [8D][8D][8D][8D][8D]   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## LichtNichtje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door RePo_
> 
> Als ik dit zag wist ik wel wat ik deed met mijn headjes [}]



Wat deed je dan[?][?][?][ :Embarrassment: )]

T zelfde als mij zeker: Manual aan, headjes selecteren en dan pan& tilt naar de desbetreffende plaats toe  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ibvee

Wijze les die we hieruit dus kunnen leren: 

Hang NOOIT je lichten zo op dat je niet elk hoekje van de zaal ermee kan berijken  :Big Grin: [8D] :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Harmen

ow.

ik dacht neem altijd je fototoestel mee [8D]

----------


## Mark-LED

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Christiaan Visser_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Dj Mark_
> ...



Nope, maar ik heb er sowieso een pesthekel aan dat iemand lampen op me gaat schijnen, helemaal dus als ik op verkenningstocht ben zeg maar [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Ibvee

Ik vind het een goede maatregel om het in het openbaar toch nog een beetje netjes te houden...

----------


## DjFlo

[quote


[/quote]

Welkom bij de vingerdisco......

----------


## DJ.T

Niet te verwarren met ''kinderdisco''

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ook nog gezien bij een examenfeest afgelopen woensdag, midden op het podium voor al de klasgenoten. Zal wel een leuk verhaal owrden tijdens de diploma(prijs)uitrijking

----------


## sis

laat het gras maar groeien, laat het gras maar groeien, laat het gras maar groeien , rij het nooit meer af  :Big Grin:  
sis

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> laat het gras maar groeien, laat het gras maar groeien, laat het gras maar groeien , rij het nooit meer af  
> sis



op de snelweg groeit geen gras hé, enkel mos op de pechstrook...[8D]

----------


## Stevie

Voor de mensen uit Nederland:
sis is een voorstander/fan van het Vlaamse lied.  Laat het gras maar groeien is één van onze vele 'Vlaamsche klassiekers'.
Ik ben voorstander van het korte gazon met een mooi bloempje op!  Pluk de dag! :-)

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Stevie_
> 
> Voor de mensen uit Nederland:
> sis is een voorstander/fan van het Vlaamse lied.  Laat het gras maar groeien is één van onze vele 'Vlaamsche klassiekers'.
> Ik ben voorstander van het korte gazon met een mooi bloempje op!  Pluk de dag! :-)



Vandaar dat je zo verliefd keek naar Marina  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  vooral als ze aan het dansen was [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
Jou ogen draaiden helemaal rond  :Wink: , iets te weinig geslapen misschien [:I]
Groeten hé 
siske

----------


## luc2366

nu ze TOTZ ook op de Tros uitzenden zullen ze hierboven "onze" klassiekers wel snel genoeg leren kennen [^]

----------


## Stevie

LOL sis  :Smile: 
Had het al willen zien dat je jaloers was!
@Luc2366:  Wij kijken er al naar uit! Hehe

Steven

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Stevie_
> 
> LOL sis 
> Had het al willen zien dat je jaloers was!
> @Luc2366:  Wij kijken er al naar uit! Hehe
> 
> Steven



Inderdaad ik ben jaloers op Stevie, wat een een wijf zeg die Marina, dan maar te zwijgen over haar moeder  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
sis

----------


## moderator

foto's sis! want het zegt mij nog ff niets...en dan blijkt toch weer: "aint seen nothing yet..."

----------


## Stevie

Ik zweer het moderator, dit wil je liever niet zien! [xx(]
Klaag nadien niet dat ik je niet verwittigd heb!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Stevie_
> 
> Ik zweer het moderator, dit wil je liever niet zien! [xx(]
> Klaag nadien niet dat ik je niet verwittigd heb!!



maw. Stevie en sis willen modje geen slapeloze nachten bezorgen   :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Mmm, misschien het Modje niet, maar ik kan anders aardig ergens tegen [8D]

----------


## moderator

Mietjes!

Om even referentiekader aan te geven: onderstaande url is niet geschikt voor kijkers onder de 18!!!

Om die reden ook niet de afbeelding direct weergegeven, maar uitsluitend de url.
*Herhaling: onder de 18 of geen schokkende beelden gewenst, niet deze url aanklikken!*
http://www.xs4all.nl/~modje/feestjes...mark%20017.jpg


en sis, waar blijft nu jouw foto?

----------


## sis

Mod. sorry maar meer heb ik niet [:I]
Denk dat Stevie wel een foto-album heeft [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin: 

http://www.zangtalent.be/artiest_fic...Marina%20Wally
ze staat rechts  :Big Grin: 

http://www.vanherck.com/evergem/zome...iesten2004.htm
en hier helemaal onderaan [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

http://www.vanherck.com/evergem/zomerfeest/Foto's2004/Foto's%20maandag/pages/Marina%20Wally_jpg.htm
hier met een boa-contrictor

sis

----------


## Gast1401081

heb er helaas geen foto van, maar ik ben wel eens de kleedkamer binnengekomen, en meteen weer uitgelopen...Schijnt dat de artiest er later nog mee getrouwd is...

Shit, die foto was ondertussen een 10.000 euro waard geweest...

----------


## moderator

Sis...het heeft een paar dagen geduurt, maar het enige positieve wat ik over die foto kan zeggen is dat het ***zijdank een klein afbeeldinkje is....En dat terwijl bij jullie de feesten zo vaak zoveel beter/wilder/heftiger/beterder zijn!

voel ik een meeting in België aankomen, moet nieuwe kar inrijden[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## djbirdie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> Mietjes!
> 
> Om even referentiekader aan te geven: onderstaande url is niet geschikt voor kijkers onder de 18!!!
> 
> Om die reden ook niet de afbeelding direct weergegeven, maar uitsluitend de url.
> *Herhaling: onder de 18 of geen schokkende beelden gewenst, niet deze url aanklikken!*
> http://www.xs4all.nl/~modje/feestjes...mark%20017.jpg
> ...



er staan echt ranzige foto's in die dir! [:0]

----------


## Gast1401081

http://www.xs4all.nl/~modje/feestjes/feestjemark/ dus,

tot en met 16 valt het besty mee. Vanaf 30 wordt het zelfs wel gezellig///

----------


## moderator

Heeren....Het is niet de bedoeling dat jullie zomaar gaan lopen neuzen in mn feestpics he  :Smile: 

Je ziet dus dat naast theater klussen, riggingklussen er ook nog wel eens een feestje wordt gedaan...
Echt nieuwsgierige mensen hebben vette pech, heb even opruiming gehouden, sommige mensen vinden 1 ranzig plaatje schijnbaar niet genoeg  :Smile: 
Om maar even te laten zien dat ik ook wel nette klussen doe, dit waren mijn collegae tijdens oud&nieuw 2004-2005, locatie Little London, Gerlos Oostenrijk en ja...die dames zijn echt zo leuk als ze der uitzien[:X]

----------


## kokkie

Hey mod, was het niet Little Londoner?
Ben daar toch redelijk vaak licht beschonken weer naar buiten gerold, best tentje!

----------


## djbirdie



----------


## moderator

in een ander onderwerp geplaatst, had hier gemoeten en omdat ie zo leuk is....


axs weet zeker weer van niets!?

----------


## Radar

Reeds eerder geplaats op dit forum maar tijd voor de reprise.

----------


## DJ_Compact

Ik ben nog bezig met het ontwerpen van een nieuwe DJ Meubel... Misschien toch maar de platen ergens anders opbergen dan onderin[} :Smile: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> in een ander onderwerp geplaatst, had hier gemoeten en omdat ie zo leuk is....
> 
> 
> axs weet zeker weer van niets!?



kzou toch zweren dat ik 'm al in dit draadje geplaatst had[:I]
Edit door techniekmod:Je had dit plaatje in ander draadje geplaatst Som, vandaar deze actie

----------


## daanjo

Tja ,wat moet je doen als iemand op de grond gevallen is ? Mond op mond beademing natuurlijk.(Alleen had hij niet opgelet tijdens de EHBO les)   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Jammer dat ik gisteren mijn camera niet bij met had bij Fields of Rock...
mooi weer en redelijk wat 'aangeschoten' mensen die soms 'mooie' taferelen tentoon_spreiden_
alleen voel je je volgens mij wat gegeneerd om deze opnames ook echt te maken
niet iedereen is tenslotte in de wieg gelegd als "papperazzo",

----------


## discomidway

zal je vriendin maar zijn die daar ligt te genieten en da jij nie die kerel bent heeel vervelend....

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door discomidway_
> 
> zal je vriendin maar zijn die daar ligt te genieten en da jij nie die kerel bent heeel vervelend....



die net een foto aan het maken is van zijn vriendin  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## discomidway

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door discomidway_
> ...



valt wel op of het zijn heel jonge domme meiden of lelijk zie ik dat verkeerd [:I]

----------


## showband

Ja, jonge en domme meiden. getsie!  :Big Grin:  Kunnen jullie maar beter van af blijven. [^]



dan kan ik er weer aan komen [8D]

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door showband_
> 
> Ja, jonge en domme meiden. getsie!  Kunnen jullie maar beter van af blijven. [^]
> 
> 
> 
> dan kan ik er weer aan komen [8D]



Doet me niks die domme jonge meiden  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Harmen

jammer dat je je eigen onderschrift niet ziet op het moment dat je post [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## FiëstaLj

stukje sarcasme  :Smile:

----------


## erik_gj

Ja zo erg ken k uhm nog niet. Wel dronken boeren die een meter van jou af de piepers ff afgieten of jongens die meisjes tijdens het zoenen onder het shirt graaien. ze hadden de flits niet door?

Greetz erik

----------

